# 2019 Model Wishlist



## kfeng (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is my top 2. There are more, but I highly double those will be updated this early in the life cycle. 

Power
Wondering if VW is working on increasing the power for model year 2019, especially if they can do that via a soft changes on the ECU. Not sure if they are expecting the kind of negative feedback they are getting on lack of power. Updating powertrain after one year is rare but not unheard of. An example is 2006 BMW 330i vs 2007 335i.

LED Headlights Fix
The LED headlight is rated lower then the halogen from IIHS as it was aimed really low if you look at the results. The Tiguan will no longer be a top safety pick without a higher rated headlight as the vehicle need to have 'acceptable' or 'good' rating, which the 2019 do not have. I am sure the marketing guys want this fixed. 

At the end of the day, I have the feeling that 2019 will be identical to 2018. Oh well.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

When do the order guides for 2019 come out? Probably pretty soon?

Imagine if they put the atlas 2.0T motor in the tiguan? Oh boy. I personally think the tiguan is fine in the power department. The fuel economy is worth the lack of power to me. 

And I definitely see something changing with the headlights. It’s one of the new Tiguan’s biggest complaints. Maybe they’ll bring over the reflector LED headlights from Europe. Or maybe have some new option packages like a “lighting and sound package” that starts on the SE and above. And maybe they’ll change up the rim options. Who knows. 

I love my 2018. But if I could change one thing about it. I would want the short wheel base tiguan. I really don’t need all the space in this model. I know there are many who feel the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semantics07vw (Apr 1, 2013)

Adaptive Cruise Control would be nice, if not the full set of the Driver Assistance Package (either brought down a trim or standard..)


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

D3Audi said:


> When do the order guides for 2019 come out? Probably pretty soon?


Not until Fall


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Changes to the 2019 sl
auto liftgate on the sl
auto dimming mirror
folding mirrors, 
heated steering wheel
40 more horsepower
DSG trans


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

EPilot said:


> Not until Fall


VW order banks typically open in April/May with production starting in summer for carryover models. We will see 2019 order guides way before fall.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

mynewtiguan said:


> VW order banks typically open in April/May with production starting in summer for carryover models. We will see 2019 order guides way before fall.


A little devil's advocate action for you: The 2018 Golf Sportwagen order guide didn't drop until last week. Granted, that's mostly an issue of available inventory, but it's important to note that dates on order guides are anything but certain. Even the 2018 Alltrack order guide wasn't published until the first week of 2018, and that's a carryover model that sold pretty well.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

GavinD said:


> A little devil's advocate action for you: The 2018 Golf Sportwagen order guide didn't drop until last week. Granted, that's mostly an issue of available inventory, but it's important to note that dates on order guides are anything but certain. Even the 2018 Alltrack order guide wasn't published until the first week of 2018, and that's a carryover model that sold pretty well.


Noted, but the point is we should know what changes (if any) are in store for the 2019 Tiguan before fall. 

Donlen current estimate for 2019 Tiguan production is 8/6/18. 

https://www.donlen.com/buildstart-volkswagen.html


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Going by previous VW models… 
VW isn't going to make engine changes this soon into the platform life. The usually wait on them till a mid platform cycle. 
I think the only changes you will see on the MQB Tiguan will be electronics and maybe some appearance tweaks.
More than likely adjustments of model packages offered and safety electronics added to more models.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

heated cloth seats please


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Well since i just ordered my 2018 i hope they dont add too much to make me jealous lol.

Realistic upgrade:
1. Vented front seats.
2. Heated rear seats.
3. Leather door trim on the rear doors.
4. Better center console/arm rest.

Fantasy wish list:
1. Short Wheelbase
2. TDI


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

It would be interesting to see sales breakdown by trim for MY2018. There was a reason why price drop varied by trim. 

Wishlist:
1. Adaptive cruise in SE.
2. LED lights as package in lower trims. 
3. Nav as option in SEL, not built-in. It’s pointless (tho profit margin) if one uses a smartphone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Ability to split screen android auto or apple car play with radio so I don't have to keep flipping back and forth.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't want any major changes or it will wreck 18 resale value heh.

Though one software update I would like to see is remote start through car-net...and make it free the first 3 years or so like competitors.


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

A better back seat (not 3rd row), a different engine ditch the 1.4TSI and give me a damn stickshift.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

for 2019
no rattles
no skweeks
no leaks
no peaks
no geeks
other interior colors besides the over shipped black


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

LED headlights on all models.. at least SE and up if need be.

No joke, hands down the reason I put off buying a 2018 Tiguan.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

DanSan said:


> LED headlights on all models.. at least SE and up if need be.
> 
> No joke, hands down the reason I put off buying a 2018 Tiguan.


Wish they would just go back to the better performing adaptive bi-xenon offering myself.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

socialD said:


> Wish they would just go back to the better performing adaptive bi-xenon offering myself.


Amen.

When I bought my 2015 Golf I made sure to get the lighting package. Couldnt those damn halogens. 

After both my MK5 GTI's and my Golf, I'm spoiled.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It’s amazing how VW still uses reflector halogen technology. Like c’mon. It’s 2018 if you’re going to do halogen. Put it in a projector. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Exactly. 

I've seen $18k junkbox Mitsubishi's come with them.. 

My girlfriend's 2017 Hyundai Tuscon has halogen protectors. Push comes to shove, I'll just take the damn projectors so I can easily swap the bulb.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I personally think the only reason VW doesn’t have these options on the lower trims is to make the SEL-P seem more desirable for its hefty price tag. Upgraded audio is another one. Should be an option on lower trim levels because the standard audio system sucks and doesn’t even work well in the winter. Even the Mazda CX-5 comes with bose for under $30k. 

I feel that the trim levels are a little messed up here in the states. SEL-P should become SEL. And ditch the SEL-P. Similar to Canada’s nomenclature of trim levels. 

Oh. And maybe some different wheel options. If I had it my way it would be 17’s would be for the S trim.. 18’s for SE... 19’s for SEL+...

Like you said. The Hyundai Tucson. The sport model is like $27k, has a dual clutch transmission and has 18” or 19” ‘gti style’ rims. And they look really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah at the SEL-P price point I'm headed over to the Audi dealer instead.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> I personally think the only reason VW doesn’t have these options on the lower trims is to make the SEL-P seem more desirable for its hefty price tag.


While I might want to agree with this statement, I am not so sure people really are finding them desirable given the huge jump in price after the SEL pricing was lowered beginning of this year. There are at least 2 dealerships in the Houston area with one SEL-P each that have been sitting on them for almost 2 months now. For most people, upwards of 5 grand is likely to be more than they would want to spend to go 1 trim higher.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

*at what point*

at what point does the production run end as 2018 and become 2019?........will there be tweaks, changes, different offerings for the '2019' model?
will they just run the same model with cosmetic changes?
when does that all happen?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

mauislick said:


> at what point does the production run end as 2018 and become 2019?........will there be tweaks, changes, different offerings for the '2019' model?
> will they just run the same model with cosmetic changes?
> when does that all happen?


With VW production. The last week of April is usually when a model years ends. The first week of May the new model year begins. So the 2019 models begin production the first week of May and we see those vehicles about three months later.

There are exceptions such as the 2018 Atlas and 2018 Tiguan. As these were new models and not replacing a previous model year production of the 2018 model began before May.


----------



## bestvw (May 2, 2005)

VR6 Engine Tiguan GT for 2019 model would be nice


----------

